# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vermoeidheid na narcose

## Rachida Imo

Goedemorgen allemaal, 

ongeveer 2 weken geleden heb ik een kijkoperatie gehad wat relatief als kleine ingreep werd gezien en waar ik gelukkig niks van heb meegekregen. 
alleen ben ik nu dus 2 weken verder en heb nog steeds heel erg last van vermoeidheid, duizeligheid en spierpijn. 
het is zo heftig dat ik 's morgens echt huilend mn bed uit kom. 
is dit normaal ?

----------

